# RSS Feed for Martial Talk



## Zoran (Jun 9, 2004)

So is there any plans in the future to create a RSS feed for Martial Talk. I wouldn't mind putting one on my site.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 9, 2004)

It's on my 'look into' list.  At the moment, I haven't got a clue how to 'feed' it though.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 9, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> It's on my 'look into' list.  At the moment, I haven't got a clue how to 'feed' it though.


 http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/Scripts_and_Programs/XML_and_PHP/

 Probably get something with the search function you have now. But instead of outputting html, it outputs xml. Or just a ten most recent posts, preferrably something that can narrowed down to category or forum. You may want to cache it in a database so it doesn't always query the same seach function over and over again.

*Just a note:* RSS feeds are about to be indexed by ODP, which will of course be eventually listed at google and other directory sites that use ODP.


----------

